# New Field and Stream Store SE Michigan



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Went to the new F&S store near the Oakland Mall (14 Mile Exit off I 75). Had a lot of equipment, especially kayaks and fishing stuff. Very friendly sales staff. Prices were not as impressive. Grand opening is 26 March so maybe some better deals are in the offing. With Gander MTN, Bass Pro close by, someone is going to be hungrier than the other guy for business in the future!


----------



## retiredsailor (Feb 25, 2007)

Got the flyer in todays Port Huron Paper. I know Dicks carried their line of products and ad almost looks like Dick's also.....and I can buy some of their clothing through Carson's.


----------



## jfn (Apr 24, 2011)

I thought it looked just like Dicks too ! My brother and i went last Sunday ...no good sales yet !! Little smaller also .....


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

They always put those stores right in the middle of the city, forcing people to drive through that concrete jungle. Thank God for Cabelas.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

I agree with Craig. If I see more cars in an hour than I do during the entire week I try to avoid it like the plague.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

These stores are owed by Dick's I think.


----------



## jfn (Apr 24, 2011)

duckbuster2 ...thats what i heard also , that they are owned by dicks .


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

i talked to a sales guy at dicks a few months ago. he said that it was looking like they were dumping their hunting and fishing departments. maybe this is why. they are just opening a hole store of hunting and fishing. if so it would be nice to go in and talk to someone who wasnt working in to golf department 5 minutes before i got there.


----------



## augerin (Aug 7, 2012)

How much of the stuff comes from China?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

drove down to novi yesterday to snag a scratch and dent oven from the sears outlet.....you guys that live in the concrete jungle can have that [email protected] I couldn't get outa there fast enough.


----------



## CABELKINS2000 (Nov 8, 2011)

+1 ShiKid!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

+2 Shikid....I like Rogers 3 days and it's at my door


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> drove down to novi yesterday to snag a scratch and dent oven from the sears outlet.....you guys that live in the concrete jungle can have that [email protected] I couldn't get outa there fast enough.


I despise that whole area of our state. What a **** hole.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

hey!!!!!!!! some of us are stuck in the jungle.


----------



## swamprat2 (May 13, 2008)

If someone would of been smart they would of put sportsmens wherehouse by bass pro at Great Lakes crossing it would of put a hurt on bass pro I liked sportsmen wherehouse a lot better


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

swamprat2 said:


> If someone would of been smart they would of put sportsmens wherehouse by bass pro at Great Lakes crossing it would of put a hurt on bass pro I liked sportsmen wherehouse a lot better


I agree. The Allen park location was a giant failure. I worked for the sportsman's warehouse in Anchorage, its the best big chain sporting goods store.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> drove down to novi yesterday to snag a scratch and dent oven from the sears outlet.....you guys that live in the concrete jungle can have that [email protected] I couldn't get outa there fast enough.


Ha! Rookie! I drive to Novi everyday from Ypsilanti for work. 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

fish_AK said:


> I agree. The Allen park location was a giant failure. I worked for the sportsman's warehouse in Anchorage, its the best big chain sporting goods store.


That store was great, I made a lot of purchases from them before they shutdown. The crazy thing is, they closed up right before hunting season opened. Seems like they would have been able to make enough profit during that time to at least stay open the rest of the year.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I wish we'd get a Scheels.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

duckbuster2 said:


> These stores are owed by Dick's I think.


This would be correct, different footprint


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

TSS Caddis said:


> I wish we'd get a Scheels.


Awesome people and a employee owned company...


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

SBE II said:


> Awesome people and a employee owned company...


They seem to excel at doing what lots of company's have tried and can't. Providing a great inventory for all spectrums of sports. The Springfield one is awesome. You can be browsing 10 different AR varieties, check out some 10k+ over unders and then walk over and look at 50 different models of baseball gloves. Then ride the Ferris wheel before you check out.


----------



## mkubiak (Feb 21, 2006)

X2 on scheels. They have the stuff that you need. They don't waste half the store filled with scheel's sweatshirts and apparel like cabelas and Bass Pro shops. Way better footwear selection than any other box store. 

As far as the China comment unfortunately that ship has sailed. If you deer hunt, waterfowl or fish you most likely have quite a bit from China.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

TSS Caddis said:


> They seem to excel at doing what lots of company's have tried and can't. Providing a great inventory for all spectrums of sports. The Springfield one is awesome. You can be browsing 10 different AR varieties, check out some 10k+ over unders and then walk over and look at 50 different models of baseball gloves. Then ride the Ferris wheel before you check out.


They're definitely a different breed, believe it or not they have a very low overhead. We ship to them 2-3 times a week, almost just replenishment. Would it be nice if they stocked product, yes, but believe it or not they don't have an actual DC warehouse. Great people because they choose to get educated about the products because their lives depend on it.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

augerin said:


> How much of the stuff comes from China?


Where did the device you typed the message above come from?


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I stopped in there as I work just down the road at 16+john r. It's OK - better inventory of gear than Dicks/Gander Mtn/Dunhams. Prices are same MSRP you would find anywhere (meaning you can usually find way cheaper online). No gangbuster deals yet. Maybe for grand opening like someone said but I wouldn't expect any amazing deals. 

As you would expect it's loaded with Field & Stream brand gear, which i'm highly skeptical of. I'm sure some of it is decent gear, most of it looks like cheap junk. 

I bid buy a couple of woodhaven turkey calls but the prices weren't any better than I could have found somewhere else, but they happened to have them so I picked them up. 

The real test will be if they carry the remington 20ga sabot slugs my slug gun likes in the fall... always seems like I have to treasure hunt for those things before the season arrives.


----------



## CVG (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes the are owned by Dicks the flyer they were handing out at out-door-rama reflects that.But there marketing dept needs to be on the same page, I stopped in looking for shotgun shells, after looking around I went to the Dicks store right there on John R less than a mile away and bought the same shells for $1.50 less


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

CVG said:


> Yes the are owned by Dicks the flyer they were handing out at out-door-rama reflects that.But there marketing dept needs to be on the same page, I stopped in looking for shotgun shells, after looking around I went to the Dicks store right there on John R less than a mile away and bought the same shells for $1.50 less


Owned by dicks but think of them being like benelli and beretta, under the same roof, 2 different companies. So they don't really communicate with one another.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

SBE II said:


> Owned by dicks but think of them being like benelli and beretta, under the same roof, 2 different companies. So they don't really communicate with one another.


And they manage inventory separately of each company. The F&S stores, because of having a smaller footprint nationally than the Dick's stores, will have a higher markup on inventory until they can pump more inventory into the market.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

SBE II said:


> Where did the device you typed the message above come from?


I think most Americans try and buy American where they can. Hence Dakota/GHG will never get my money. Not just because of that but also because there are better products out there for less money.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I agree though getting a Scheels up here would be nice. Something to compete with Cabelas.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

It is definitely owned by Dicks. I went to the one outside of Pittsburgh this past summer. It was ok--pretty much the same as most of the other big box stores. Size comparable to a Gander Mtn, but nicer. Most of the prices seemed to leave much to be desired, however they had a great ammo sale when I was there and was able to pick up a decent amount of premium waterfowl loads at around 20% off, so that was cool. Anyways, I order most of my stuff online, so I don't really care about these stores. The most they can offer me is a place to buy a box of shells or last minute equipment if I'm out and already on my way to hunt. Since this new store is considerably closer to me than any of the other outdoors stores, I was happy to see it open.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> I think most Americans try and buy American where they can. Hence Dakota/GHG will never get my money. Not just because of that but also because there are better products out there for less money.


HAHAHAAHA you crack me up, troll on bud from your chinease made phone and computer. You don't watch TV do you? You wearing filson undies to? Why did you pay Toye to hunt over his chinease made socks? What do you do lay on bare ground when field hunting or sky bust in the treeline? Layout blinds are ALL made in china. 

I'll run over the New Dakotas in my truck, any american made decoy other than DSD you will ruin it, DSD 1200 a dozen, middle class folks can't afford that. You want to know how people get stuff into Cabelas, they go to china because you see the cost of labor is too high, because companies need to get their 30-40% then Cabelas wants their 40-50%, why do you even go to cabelas? Yea I buy an american made vehicle but even some of those parts come out of mexico. You sir crack me up, doesn't buy chinease but believes in hunting for free and frowns upon those that lease. Wake up


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

That is exactly the response I was expecting. Very predictable.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

SBE II said:


> HAHAHAAHA you crack me up, troll on bud from your chinease made phone and computer. You don't watch TV do you? You wearing filson undies to? Why did you pay Toye to hunt over his chinease made socks? What do you do lay on bare ground when field hunting or sky bust in the treeline? Layout blinds are ALL made in china.
> 
> I'll run over the New Dakotas in my truck, any american made decoy other than DSD you will ruin it, DSD 1200 a dozen, middle class folks can't afford that. You want to know how people get stuff into Cabelas, they go to china because you see the cost of labor is too high, because companies need to get their 30-40% then Cabelas wants their 40-50%, why do you even go to cabelas? Yea I buy an american made vehicle but even some of those parts come out of mexico. You sir crack me up, doesn't buy chinease but believes in hunting for free and frowns upon those that lease. Wake up


Like it or not we have what is known as a 'global economy'. As much as I like the concept of subsisting exclusively on "Made in America" products it's not a terribly realistic one in 2015. And for anyone who buys cars - domestic or not - just know that a majority of that vehicles parts are manufactured in other countries. Yeah, some of it might be assembled in the states but most of the manufacturing is not happening here.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> That is exactly the response I was expecting. Very predictable.


Well ignorance deserves an educated informed response. Have some validity when speaking, like the person above just stated, "this is a global economy." Like me asking why are you driving your car because the oil received isn't from the US?

You just don't make sense..The company I represent our products are also made in China for the reasons I indicated, sorry we're in the business to make money, not lose money. But I'm employed right here in the US, pay my taxes, and contribute to the overall economy, because at the end of the day the company still pays a duty on that product..So the US gets theirs.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I hate to contribute to the degradation of a thread, but, while a lot of stuff that's made in China sucks, that's not the case with everything. I think painting with a broad brush with respect to stuff made in China is a bit silly. Also, a lot of companies who choose to use the cheap labor in China, as opposed to the relatively expensive labor in the U.S., are not necessarily doing so to solely benefit their bottom line, it's also in order to dedicate more resources to things like design and engineering, which benefits the end user. I know of a very popular ski company that did this with great success. This is the essence of the economic principal of comparative advantage (design your products where it is the most practical and best (in the U.S., or maybe Japan or Germany) and have it manufactured in a place where it is most practical to do so (China, Vietnam, Brazil, etc). I know people don't like this, but the U.S. does not have a comparative advantage when it comes to labor. Not even close. Our comparative advantage lies in things such as professional services, capital, technology, etc.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Lamarsh said:


> I hate to contribute to the degradation of a thread, but, while a lot of stuff that's made in China sucks, that's not the case with everything. I think painting with a broad brush with respect to stuff made in China is a bit silly. Also, a lot of companies who choose to use the cheap labor in China, as opposed to the relatively expensive labor in the U.S., are not necessarily doing so to solely benefit their bottom line, it's also in order to dedicate more resources to things like design and engineering, which benefits the end user. I know of a very popular ski company that did this with great success. This is the essence of the economic principal of comparative advantage (design your products where it is the most practical and best (in the U.S., or maybe Japan or Germany) and have it manufactured in a place where it is most practical to do so (China, Vietnam, Brazil, etc). I know people don't like this, but the U.S. does not have a comparative advantage when it comes to labor. Not even close. Our comparative advantage lies in things such as professional services, capital, technology, etc.


Solid statement, in a retail environment for the most part is it labor driven. The design ability in china is no different than the US, just comes at a much cheaper price without a waiting line..Is it unfortunate, absolutely, but its the reality. This can open up a whole can of worms that could stretch this thread.

Field and stream are nice stores, I don't think you will see them go further west than MI, at least that's what I was told.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorry for kibd of taking this thread off track. I was just messing with my lil buddy SBE. All in good fun. However, I can't help but look at G&H and wonder how they are still in business since they are all made right here in the US. Granted their looks can be debated but their quality cannot. I fact they are actually cheaper than China made stuff ( Dakota/Avian X). I can't help but wonder how. Anyways. Can we get a store outside the concrete jungle???


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> Sorry for kibd of taking this thread off track. I was just messing with my lil buddy SBE. All in good fun. However, I can't help but look at G&H and wonder how they are still in business since they are all made right here in the US. Granted their looks can be debated but their quality cannot. I fact they are actually cheaper than China made stuff ( Dakota/Avian X). I can't help but wonder how. Anyways. Can we get a store outside the concrete jungle???


I think you answered your question, growth, there isn't any, same with Bigfoot. I can tell you why, the cost of carvings, EVA plastic, there's A LOT more that going into the Dakota and Avian..I'm in the industry, trust me I'm well aware.


----------

